# Pancake Syrup Ruined My Day



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

I used to be a big pancake/waffle/french toast and peanut butter & jelly eater right up until 3 years ago. I finally realized that most of the abdominal pain I experienced followed those types of food. But this morning I was craving the sweet stuff and had a tiny, mesly little waffle with just a table spoon of syrup. I figured that such a small amount of syrup probably'd be safe. Well, it wasn't. I've been in pain all day long and couldn't eat anything else all day. Finally now I feel better, but I don't dare eat anything before tomorrow. Actually I won't be able to eat much until late tomorrow night because I have to go to work and, therefore have to eat very, very light to avoid the gas and cramping that the job stress would otherwise cause (I have the boss from hell!). That's why I tend to throw caution to the wind on weekends sometimes, and sometimes I'll really pay for it! The worst of it was, that was reduced-calorie syrup and didn't even taste that great! Some time ago I stopped my usual routine of weekend pancakes because a few minutes of pleasure just wasn't worth a whole day of pain and going without anything else to eat, but this time I didn't even really have the pleasure of super rich syrup soaked pancake. Just a wimpy little frozen waffle with watered down syrup... and the IBS punished me anyway!







Oh well, maybe in another life I can eat my favorite foods again.


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

WOW!! I had pancakes today and I also feel like #### and I couldn't figure out what I had eaten that could have done it. This might sound like a dumb question but what is in the syrup that would make us so sick?? I never put the two together but noe I realize that I never feel good on the days I have pancakes orwaffles with syrup.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might want to check the ingredients and see if it has high fructose corn syrup in it. That can be bothersome for some people.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

Ditto on the high fructose syrup. I can eat small amounts of real maple syrup, but the fake stuff just kills me. Also, could it have been some other stuff in the waffles? I buy very little prepared foods like frozen stuff now because stuff like that makes me sick, with all the sugar and preservatives. I make my own waffles, pancakes, bread, everything and really feel a whole lot better than eating the prepackaged stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

Did you ever stop to think it may be the pancakes? All those carbs! I have sugarless syrup on cottage cheese and it doesn't bother me a bit. I eat high (lean) protein and low carb, getting my carbs from fruits and veggies and have eliminated D completely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

Alors! Hot cakes mit syrup and butterat McDonald's is one of the foods thattotally agrees with me. So, we are alldifferent in bowel problems. One of thediets I followed put pancakes with syrupas foods that would not cause bowelproblems. ------------------Jim


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Was it the sugar-free syrup? Could it have been the artifical sweetners that made you sick?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

As long as the pancakes don't have fiber or bran in them I seem to be ok, but if I add syrup to them, my fate is sealed for that day! Sometimes I'll just fix some pancakes and then eat them plain without anything added (actually not bad). It makes me wonder if maybe there might be something to the hypothesis about the over growth of bacteria in the small intestine, especially since the reaction is so soon (within an hour or so).


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

Hi JenS I just missed your post. It was sugar syrup but the "half the calories" variety. I have used the totally sugar free type successfully, but the taste left much to be desired!


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

What about using honey instead of syrup? Has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

If plain pancakes don't bother you, but the syrup does, why not try a topping other than syrup, such as a fruit spread, diced fruits, or, as was suggested above, honey?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2001)

Thanks JuliaNYC. Unfortunately I seem to be sensitive, to varing degrees, to all forms of concentrated sugar. Fruits do me in too. I have experimented with blue berry baby food however and haven't had any trouble with that. Wouldn't be the same, but maybe a little of that with whip cream might be good enough to fill my pancake void


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I share your sensitivity. I've found Cascade Farms brand raspberry sorbet works very nicely for me. Has to be the raspberry because the other varieties have corn syrup. I can only use a small amount at a time, but it is very tastey. I eat it with a couple of Lifestream Soy toaster waffles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2001)

Thanks SteveE I'm going to look for that and give it a try, with caution of course


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Just out of curiousity, any special IBS-formula-recipe for pancakes? I wouldn't mind having those again. I tend to avoid them because the commerical mixes usually have stuff I don't want like dextrose or corn-based baking powder. So I stick with my waffles which I really like because they're all cinnamony, but pancakes would be nice for a change of pace once in awhile.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Thank goodness I can eat syrup! (As far as I know at least!)When I cook at home, I use rice milk or some other non-milk for my pancakes. Sometimes I wonder if pancakes eaten out irritate me a little because of the milk in them?Anyone know if cooking the milk with the rest of the pancake mix reduces or eliminates the lactose/dairy risk?A somewhat unrelated trigger food story:I ate ice cream the other night...when I know it's a trigger. Ugh. Not sure if it was worth it or not. But I did discover a "bad" attack is far less painful when you've had a couple of BMs already that day...things go to pure liquid much quicker, which seems to be less painful. I'll keep that in mind the next time I decide to "test" to see if it's actually a certain food that gave me an attack before, or other factors. Ice cream is the only one that I know ALWAYS gets me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2001)

Alternative to syrup -- I sometimes bringin one of those individual applesaucecontainers. I like the so-called natural applesauce. I dump that on myhot cakes instead. TERRIFIC! And I don'tfeel like my tummy is carrying around abowling ball inside. Doesn't give thatstuffy feeling. Then again, sometimes Ilike some syrup. However, I surely don'twant to add diabetes to irritating gut.------------------Jim


----------

